# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Ima netko AS RÖMER KING plus?

## jozefina

Gledali smo u Kiki ovaj model AS, dodje 1800 kn. Cini se zbilja OK, ali htjela bi cuti misljenja onih koji su ju vec kupili. Obzirom da je to puno love ne bih htjela fulati. Muci me i to jer na njihovoj web str. pise da ovaj model ima 4 pozicije od sjedeceg do lezeceg polozaja a u Kiki su mi rekli i pokazali samo dvije. Sve te price za neke modele (Npr.MC) da imaju 7 pozicija, koliko se zapravo koriste? Kaj nije dovoljno samo sjedeci i lezeci polozaj?
Hvala unaprijed svima na bilo kakvim odgovorima.

----------


## (maša)

Mi imamo tu AS i ima samo 2 pozicije, sjedeći i kao za spavanje (slično jajetu)...

mislim da niejdna 9-18 pa ni one manje nemaju 7 položaja...

mi imali Jane koja je mogla u ležeći , sveukupno 4 položaja sa 0-tim...

sjedalica je odlična....  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

mi imamo, super je
i ima 7 pozicija, ali za visinu remena koji podešavaš kako dijete raste

----------


## martinaP

Pre-pre-prezadovoljni. Nama je savršena u svakom pogledu. 7 položaja se odnosi na visinu pojasa preko ramena. Super nam sjedi u autu, udobna je, lijepa (što i nije bitno, ali eto   :Embarassed:  ), i vrlo lako se montira u auto.

----------


## la_mama

I mi imamo, komada dva. Obje King TS Plus. Sve pohvale s naše strane  :D Lako ju je namontirati u auto, i fiksira se bez problema.

Nego, sad su izašli novi modeli King Plus-ice. Školjka sjedala je šira i dublja, i imaju već integrirani jastuk za glavu. Mislim da im je cijena tih 1800kn. Stari model King TS Plus-a (kojeg smo uzeli prošle godine) je nekih 200kn jeftiniji.

Ovi novi modeli su mi skroz zanimljivi, iako ne znam kako će se pokazati na testovima.

----------


## kli_kli

Mi isto imamo roemer king ts plus, i odlicna je u svakom pogledu.

----------


## tučica

I mi ju imamo i prezadovoljni smo.

----------


## jozefina

Eto, ohrabrili smo se i kupili Romericu. Malo cu se pohvaliti. 
http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt.php?lang=en&navid=?lang=en&navid=10&action  =act_dessin&id=7&dessin=12#12[/img][/list]

----------


## Ari

Vjerujem da nećete požaliti, mi smo pre pre pre zadovoljni  :D

----------


## leonisa

pridruzujem se zadovoljnima.

----------


## dramica

znači svi koji ju imaju su zadovoljni, čini se ok, ali zašto nema ocjene testiranja, zato što je novi model??

----------


## Barbi

I mi je imamo i odlična je.
Kako nema ocjene testiranja, ima na adac.de, ocijenjena je ocjenom + (nijedna sjedalica u toj kategoriji nema ++ koliko sam vidjela). Ne stignem sad tražiti link.

----------


## dramica

a ja sve pretražila i nisam našla nikakve testove za ovaj novi model možda misliš na  ovaj stariji model ta je testirana 2004. ali je ipak drugačija, molim link ako ima neki test novog modela, ja nemrem naći...  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Baš gledam,nitko ne spominje Romer Lord.Mi imamo ovu:
http://romer.allmarkets.ru/photos_ro...er23_tinas.jpg

----------


## Stijena

i mi imamo ovu romer king ts plus
http://public.fotki.com/pakich/moja-...godina006.html
i zadovoljni smo.

kupili je prije 2 godine u grazu u kiki jer se još nije otvorila kod nas i platili je 205 eur i dobili natrag MWST i čim se kika kod nas otvorila išla sam pogledati imaju li je i cijena je bila identična. Nismo nikad zažalili.

jest da ovaj drugi položaj baš i ne koristimo, ali zna biti praktičan kad zaspi, pa mu padne glavica.

Navlaku smo prali već preko nekoliko puta i sve je izdržala, ne mogu reć da je ko nova - jer nije, ali izdržljiva je.

----------


## ssss

Dali netko zna trenutačno gdije je kod nas najbolji izbor i cijena :?

----------


## Ivana B-G

razmisljam da kupim römer king plus, ali imam jos nekoliko pitanja, pa mozda netko od vas zna.

u cemu je razlika izmedu king plus i king ts plus???

kako se pricvrscuje u auto? astra nam nema isofix niti onaj nekakav toptether (ili kako se to cudo vec zove). 

ima li netko od vas onu "ljetnu navlaku" (onu svjetloplavu od pamuka) i dali preporuca da ju uzmemo uz AS. naime mi se stvarno dosta vozamo, a sin mi se u ovoj sadasnjoj AS jako puno znoji i ispod glavice uvijek bude mokra flekica!

Hvala!

----------


## la_mama

Ivana B-G, King Plus je novija verzija King TS Plus-a. Razlike nisam uspjela, na žalost, naći - odoka mi se čini da je nova, Plus-ica dublja i šira, tako je komotnija za sjedanje.

Oba modela, i King Plus i King TS Plus se u auto montiraju s pojasevima, ne s ISOFIX-om.

Ljetna navlaka se za TS Plus-icu mogla naći u Sloveniji, u Brežicama (Baby Centar). Kod nas ju nisam mogla naći. Tako da ćeš vjerojatno i tamo moći naći navlaku za ovaj novi model (King Plus).

----------


## Ivana B-G

hvala!
dakle nije losa ljetna navlaka?
ma idem poslije uskrsa kod mojih u austriju, pa cemo tamo obavit soping. zna li netko od vas, dali imam pravo na povrat poreza? i ako da, kako to ide???  :? znam ne spada pod ovaj topic, ali eto, pitam...  :Grin:

----------


## chris blue

> Baš gledam,nitko ne spominje Romer Lord.Mi imamo ovu:
> http://romer.allmarkets.ru/photos_ro...er23_tinas.jpg


Mi imamo tu istu i jako smo zadovoljni njome.

----------


## ssss

> hvala!
> dakle nije losa ljetna navlaka?
> ma idem poslije uskrsa kod mojih u austriju, pa cemo tamo obavit soping. zna li netko od vas, dali imam pravo na povrat poreza? i ako da, kako to ide???  :? znam ne spada pod ovaj topic, ali eto, pitam...


PP ide na iznose iznad 76 € ja mislim u Austriji(u iIT puno više)
Tamo u dučanu ti ga napišu uz predočenje putovnice (da je nebi ne ponjela u dučan) merver-koji kod austrijanaca na granici obavezno potvrdiš i ako je ne misliš prijavljivat našima nego prošvercat(ljepo je namontirajte kao da je tu več dugo-ubaciš igračku koj unutra) onda mu ni ne mašeš merverom pred nosom.  :Wink:  (i ne stavljat u pretinac)
Iduči put digneš lovu ili kod nas (ali mislim da nije baš isplativo tu dizat)

Ako kupujete za više od 150€ radite 2 mer..,pa ako traži račun na granici date mu onaj od stvari koje se baš vide  :Grin:  

Ajme koji sam ja švercer  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ivana B-G

*ssss*, hvala ti puno za iscrpan odgovor! ...vidim da se tu vec netko ispraksirao?!   :Grin:  
AS sam svakako mislila montirati i sina staviti u nju.

----------


## dramica

evo da javim našli smo King plus (znači onaj novi model sa integriranim jastukom) u turbo limaču za 1.299 kn, u Kiki je 1.800 imaju još jednu na Žitnjaku, pa ako netko hoće kupit nek požuri model je ovaj "senna"

----------


## dramica

meni se čini da su se zeznuli pa stavili King plus po cijeni od "stare" King TS plus jer je i u Brežicama skuplja čak i kad vrate porez.

----------


## ssss

> *ssss*, hvala ti puno za iscrpan odgovor! ...vidim da se tu vec netko ispraksirao?!   
> AS sam svakako mislila montirati i sina staviti u nju.


Ali kaj češ onda staru bacit :?
Mislim vidim da imaš jedno djete pa možda bude još koje  :Wink:

----------


## ssss

> evo da javim našli smo King plus (znači onaj novi model sa integriranim jastukom) u turbo limaču za 1.299 kn, u Kiki je 1.800 imaju još jednu na Žitnjaku, pa ako netko hoće kupit nek požuri model je ovaj "senna"


Jel ta zadnja izložbeni primjerak ili ima u skladištu zapakirana :?

----------


## dramica

zapravo sam ja dobila izložbeni primjerak, jer je rekla da će nam dat u najlonu, a na blagajni nas je čekala raspakirana,ali izgleda ok, stoji skroz na najgornjoj polici pa ne prčkaju po njoj (imaš pp)

----------


## Ivana B-G

ma necu baciti AS!   :Laughing:   misla sam je ostaviti kod mojih u austriji (da ne vozim 2 u autu), pa kad bude ponovo + vraca se u akciju!

----------


## dramica

e da i sjedalica ipak ima *četri* položaja ali treba pomalo micati da se ne fulaju zupci jer su jedan blizu drugoga, ali baš nisu neke velike razlike između položaja. Mislim, ja sam imala davno romericu i bila je veća razlika u položajima tj. ležeći je bio malo više vodoravan.

----------


## ssss

Nema ih trenutačno  u TL Žitnjak,a nezna se točno kad če doći (možda tek oko pol.4.mj)   :/

----------


## Lorka

i mi imamo Romer sjedalicu i jako smo zadovoljni; kupili bismo još jednu (2 auta, pa da svaki auto ima svoju) - da li netko prodaje korištenu (koja nije bila u sudaru, mlađa je od 4 godine, s originalnim uputstvima, očuvana...)?

----------


## amalia

> Nema ih trenutačno  u TL Žitnjak,a nezna se točno kad če doći (možda tek oko pol.4.mj)   :/



bok cure,
dali netko od vas zna da li u RH ima zakupiti Romer Duo plus ( Isofix) 9-18kg,, namjeravam kupiti tu AS, jer je baš ona najbolje ocjenjena u ADAC testovima???
hvala unaprijed

----------


## ssss

> ssss prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nema ih trenutačno  u TL Žitnjak,a nezna se točno kad če doći (možda tek oko pol.4.mj)   :/
> 
> 
> 
> bok cure,
> dali netko od vas zna da li u RH ima zakupiti Romer Duo plus ( Isofix) 9-18kg,, namjeravam kupiti tu AS, jer je baš ona najbolje ocjenjena u ADAC testovima???
> hvala unaprijed


Bilo ih je još u subotu u tom TL  :Wink:

----------


## Ivana B-G

evo mi dobili (hvala baki!) novu römericu. jako sam zadovoljna s njom a i sinu se izgleda jako svida gledati prema naprijed i malo kroz prozor. jednostavna je za pricvrstit i moze se sve dobro namjestit...ali ipak, nadam se da nikad nece doci "njen trenutak akcije".

preporucujem dalje!

----------


## Janoccka

> evo mi dobili (hvala baki!) novu römericu. jako sam zadovoljna s njom a i sinu se izgleda jako svida gledati prema naprijed i malo kroz prozor. jednostavna je za pricvrstit i moze se sve dobro namjestit...ali ipak, nadam se da nikad nece doci "njen trenutak akcije".
> 
> preporucujem dalje!


A ja preporučam povratak u AS 0-13kg i smjer obrnut smjeru vožnje.

----------


## Ivana B-G

ali draga, prerastao ju je u duzini!!!   :Sad:   ne bi se ja inace zurila u vecu kategoriju...gornji rub je u visini s glavicom. ja sam misla da je granica onih 2cm?! 

koliko znam, treba 
 - prerasti AS u duzini i/ili tezini
 - samostalno se podizati na noge

jel' to tocno?

----------


## Ivana B-G

i zaboravih:
kod ove nove AS moram dosta izvuci onaj dio za potporu glave, da bi pojasevi bili u visini ramena...dakle nije na najnizoj razini.
hocu reci da njega ima. veliki je.

----------


## Janoccka

Ako ti tako kažeš... meni se učinio sitniji...
Ne stavljaš ga u debeloj odjeći? Nemaš dodatni jastučić u maloj AS? 
Ovo za ustajanje je minimalni uvjet koji mora, uz kilažu, biti ispunjen. Dobro je da je dijete u toj maloj AS dok god može jer je smjer obrnut smjeru vožnje najsigurniji za dijete u automobilu. Generalno je to negdje oko godine dane. Meni je jako žao što kod nas nema AS u kojima je dijete u smjeru obrnuto smjeru vožnje do 4 godine...

 :Kiss:

----------


## loptica

Ubacila bih se u ovu temu jer i mi polako zagledavamo autosjedalice grupe I i koliko vidimo romerica nekako najbolje prolazi na testovima. 

Ono što me zanima je treba li uz King plus dodatno kupovati top tether ili ona dolazi s njim te ima li svaki auto mogućnost takve montaže? Ili je bolje kupiti sjedalicu sa isofixom? Malo sam zbunjena jer nisam vidjela "u živo" kako se montira pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako postavljam glupa pitanja (namjeravam nakon što kupimo sjedalicu doći na Rodin pregled autosjedalica, samo se nadam da će biti organizira još jedan u Zg prije ljeta)

----------


## danchi79

Ima li itko romer safefix plus? Kupili bi duo plus, al kako nemamo famozni top tether razmišljamo o kupnji safefix plus...muči me jedino to što nigdje nema rezultata testiranja za navedenu sjedalicu :/

----------


## daddycool

> Ono što me zanima je treba li uz King plus dodatno kupovati top tether ili ona dolazi s njim te ima li svaki auto mogućnost takve montaže? Ili je bolje kupiti sjedalicu sa isofixom? Malo sam zbunjena jer nisam vidjela "u živo" kako se montira pa se unaprijed ispričavam ako postavljam glupa pitanja (namjeravam nakon što kupimo sjedalicu doći na Rodin pregled autosjedalica, samo se nadam da će biti organizira još jedan u Zg prije ljeta)


koliko ja znam King plus se učvršćuje samo sa pojasom vozila i nije potreban top tether

sljedeći pregled je u subotu 22.3. a vjerojatno će biti i pregledi u travnju, svibnju i lipnju

----------


## daddycool

> Ima li itko romer safefix plus? Kupili bi duo plus, al kako nemamo famozni top tether razmišljamo o kupnji safefix plus...muči me jedino to što nigdje nema rezultata testiranja za navedenu sjedalicu :/


i za jednu i za drugu sjedalicu postoji lista odobrenih vozila u koje se sjedalice mogu montirati, pa ti predlažem da to provjeriš

----------


## loptica

daddycool, hvala na odgovoru, i meni se tako činilo, ali nisam bila sigurna. Nama sjedalica još nije potrebna jer naš cvrčak ima tek 8,5 mjeseci, ali ja pokušavam na vrijeme saznati što više da izbjegnem lutanje kada dođe vrijeme za kupovinu. Super je info da će biti još pregleda prije ljeta, taman bi mogli doći na onaj u lipnju   :Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

> i za jednu i za drugu sjedalicu postoji lista odobrenih vozila u koje se sjedalice mogu montirati, pa ti predlažem da to provjeriš


Jel netko naišao negdje na taj link? 
Konkretno me zanima za ovu novu King Plus. 
Ja ga nigdje nemogu naći  :?

A sad odoh na drugi topic pisati o mom velikom razočarenju s Tobijem   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## krumpiric

evo ovdje
samo klikni download.

----------


## Iva M.

Super, hvala.

----------


## Elinor

Ima li ih još u Kiki ili negdje drugdje u ZG? Sad sam zvala TL i imaju samo jednu u cijeloj državi, i to u Splitu! :shock:

----------


## martinaP

> Ima li ih još u Kiki ili negdje drugdje u ZG? Sad sam zvala TL i imaju samo jednu u cijeloj državi, i to u Splitu! :shock:


Imaš u Ptuju u Baby centru.

----------


## Elinor

Gledala sam al su oko 600 kn skuplje nego kod nas. Ali riješila sam; nazvala Kiku i kažu da su naručene i stižu za dva tjedna! :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Gledala sam al su oko 600 kn skuplje nego kod nas. Ali riješila sam; nazvala Kiku i kažu da su naručene i stižu za dva tjedna! :D


Elinor ajde pliz napiši mi koliko su u Kiki, koliko u TL i koliko u Slo? Ako nije problem   :Smile: 
Jer koliko sam ja uspila skužit cijena u Tl i bu slo je tu negdi. A za Kiku nemam pojma.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Zna li netko makar koliko je u Kiki Romer King Plus? Da ne zovem.....

----------


## uporna

> Zna li netko makar koliko je u Kiki Romer King Plus? Da ne zovem.....


Idem danas u Kiku pa ti mogu pitati  :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zna li netko makar koliko je u Kiki Romer King Plus? Da ne zovem.....
> 
> 
> Idem danas u Kiku pa ti mogu pitati


Bravo draga   :Love:  . Ajde molim te pitaj.  Jer idući sam vikend vjerovatno u Zg pa da vidim di mi se isplati i di da je rezerviram. 
Iako ću najvjerovatnije ić u Slo ali zbunio me ovaj podatak da je tamo 600 kn skuplja nego kod nas.  :/

----------


## Suncem.m.

Kika...1899 Kn ( niko nije spomenuo nikakav popust za gotovinu.
Tl.......1799 kn (ne znam sad koliko se bodova dobije na karticu ali treba i njih odbiti)
Baby centar...1435 kn ( sa 5% gotovinskog popusta i povratom poreza - neke su boje skuplje)

----------


## Elinor

Ja platila u Kiki 1799 kn. Ako je vjerovati web stranici od Baby centra, kod njih košta 244,99€ što bi prevedeno u kune bilo isto toliko. Ne znam, izgleda da sam ja prije krivo vidjela 344 umjesto 244..  :Rolling Eyes:  
TL je u banani jer kad sam zvala, imali su samo jednu u cijeloj Hrvatskoj, al je cijena isto 1800 kn.
U Kiki sam rezervirala prije dva tjedna, i baš su jučer stigle. Kod narudžbe sam platila 30%, ostatak kod preuzimanja.
Nisam u ZG pa ju je pokupio moj bratić i javio da je mrak i da i on hoće imati takva sjedala u autu!  :Grin: 
Jedva čekam vikend da mi ju doveze! :D

----------


## Suncem.m.

meni su mailom iz kike napisali da je 1899  :/ 
ali sve to dođe tu negdje.

nego koju si boju uzela. naša je peter- predivna je   :Zaljubljen:  .
tako mi je draga da mi je žao što nam još nije vrijeme za nju   :Grin:

----------


## Elinor

Uzela sam "ellen", tamnocrvenu sa crnim. Ne znam kakav je peter, idem škicnut.  :Grin:

----------

